# Erasing Adam, Wright's theology



## arapahoepark (Apr 4, 2016)

Found this on the Aquila Report. Its fascinating!
https://christiantheology.wordpress...wright-and-the-denial-of-the-historical-adam/

Here's a quote:


> About this, we see that Wright again picks out for special approbation Reformed Theology and particularly the Westminster Confession of Faith. The opponent is that “Westminster Confession type of theology”. At the end of the day, even for the prominent Baptists that contest the theology of myth and liberal evangelicalism, Westminster is the background for the theologically conservative world. Wright knows the name of his enemy. He is not wrong. Great Baptist Christian thinkers such as Charles Spurgeon, John MacArthur, Albert Mohler, Alister Begg and John Piper all see these issues within the context of the forum created by the success of the Reformation and guided by those principles of Sola Scriptura, the Analogie of Faith, Covenant Theology and the Doctrines of Grace. The “London Baptist Confession of Faith” and the Westminster Confession of Faith are in most areas almost identical.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a great article. Definite keeper and a good summation to send to people to help them understand why Wright is so dangerous.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 4, 2016)

GREAT article. I am sending it to family members and friends. But, doesn't he misstate himself in writing: "Wright again picks out for special approbation Reformed Theology and particularly the Westminster Confession of Faith." "Approbation" is approval or praise, not targeting something/someone as the enemy. Isn't he trying to say that Wright marks out Reformed theology for special disapprobation?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, and because you found it, you are morally obliged to send him a comment!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 4, 2016)

Done


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 5, 2016)

Good article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 5, 2016)

DMcFadden said:


> Done


Now reads "for special abuse"


----------

